

Web Trolls Winning as Incivility Increases - sinak
http://nytimes.com/2014/08/15/technology/web-trolls-winning-as-incivility-increases.html?smid=nytnow-share&smprod=nytnow&_r=0

======
DougN7
This is sad but true. One option is to remove anonimity, but with the online
vigilantism(?) we see towards unpopular opinions, I personally would choose to
be quiet than take the risk of voicing an unpopular opinion. And squelching
debate isn't a good option either.

